# Freemasonry on TV show BONES



## Ripcord22A (Mar 24, 2017)

So im watching BONES, they are working on a case of a serial killer theyve been chasing the whole series, there is a skeleton they call the "widows son" and they are looking for the murderes apprentice and they think he is burried at the base of an acacia tree

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Mar 24, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> So im watching BONES, they are working on a case of a serial killer theyve been chasing the whole series, there is a skeleton they call the "widows son" and they are looking for the murderes apprentice and they think he is burried at the base of an acacia tree
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app




Do you know the episodes title ?

Speaking of TV, my partners daughter put me onto Britain's oldest Family Businesses. The second episode is on Toye who are regalia makers.... i found it pretty interesting, but I am a history nerd...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03qlp97

I watched it on SBS catchup TV...not sure if you can access it when outside Australia.... but I watched it via

http://www.sbs.com.au/ondemand/video/455833155713/britains-oldest-family-businesses-toye


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 24, 2017)

The final chapter:the radio active panther in the party

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Mar 25, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> So im watching BONES, they are working on a case of a serial killer theyve been chasing the whole series, there is a skeleton they call the "widows son" and they are looking for the murderes apprentice and they think he is burried at the base of an acacia tree
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app




Are you kidding? I've never seen that show. I may have to check it out.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 25, 2017)

Was the Ruffian the serial killer ? Man ! I knew that dude was not good the first time I saw him !


----------



## coachn (Mar 25, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> So im watching BONES, they are working on a case of a serial killer theyve been chasing the whole series, there is a skeleton they call the "widows son" and they are looking for the murderes apprentice and they think he is burried at the base of an acacia tree
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


I LOVE when the IGNORANT attempt to cash in on FREEMASONIC lore and symbols.  No better comedy/tragedy could be put forth.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 25, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Are you kidding? I've never seen that show. I may have to check it out.


Not kidding.  Next weeks episode is the final episode of the series.  12 years.  Its been one of my favorites the whole time. One of the characters, Hodgins(played by TJ THYNE) is an entomoligist and also a big conspiracy nut.  Through out the series hes often quoted hogwash stuff about US.

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Mar 25, 2017)

That's sort of interesting. At the very least to pick up on any other 'hints'. Drinking game: Shot every time a masonic symbol, reference or anything related on the show BONES comes up haha. JW may not like that tho.


----------



## ej6267 (Mar 26, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Do you know the episodes title ?
> 
> Speaking of TV, my partners daughter put me onto Britain's oldest Family Businesses. The second episode is on Toye who are regalia makers.... i found it pretty interesting, but I am a history nerd...
> 
> ...


I believe that one is "The Widow's Son In the Windshield" and its an old episode from Season 3.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 26, 2017)

ej6267 said:


> I believe that one is "The Widow's Son In the Windshield" and its an old episode from Season 3.


Nope...im talking about last weeks episode....

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 26, 2017)

ej6267 said:


> I believe that one is "The Widow's Son In the Windshield" and its an old episode from Season 3.


The final chapter:the radio active panther in the party

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Mar 26, 2017)

So perhaps some Masonic themes have been used twice?


----------



## ej6267 (Mar 26, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> The final chapter:the radio active panther in the party
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Didn't see it yet (no spoilers please!) but I'm sure it must refer to that previous episode.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 26, 2017)

Bloke said:


> So perhaps some Masonic themes have been used twice?


Well kinda...its the same thing.  Its a story line that has been woven thru the series since it started

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## goomba (Mar 27, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gormogons
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gormogon_(Bones)

Seems there is a constant theme.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 28, 2017)

Im sad to see the show end.....its been a favorite of mine for 12 yrs

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro. Landry (Mar 28, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Im sad to see the show end.....its been a favorite of mine for 12 yrs
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Mine also


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Apr 17, 2017)

Did you see this Rip ?

http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com.au/2017/04/robin-hood-and-masons.html


----------



## CLewey44 (Apr 17, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Did you see this Rip ?
> 
> http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com.au/2017/04/robin-hood-and-masons.html



Oh my God, that's just blatant lol!


----------



## Bloke (Apr 17, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Oh my God, that's just blatant lol!


Please dont diss Brother Robin 

it's interesting, in the movie Robin Hood with Russell Crowe suggests Robin's father was a Mason with some Speculative ideas...

"...
Halfway through the film, which begins in France on the return from the crusades, it is revealed that “Robin Longstride’s” father was not just a commoner but in fact a stonemason who authored a charter of rights restricting the arbitrary power of the king. Barons across England rallied in support of this charter, but in the end the king rejected it and had the humble stonemason killed. In a blatant reference to masonic occultism, one scene shows how he had secretly engraved the charter on the underside of a stone in one town’s central fountain.... On learning his lost heritage (another masonic motif), Russel Crowe takes up his father’s cause and mobilizes the barons to pressure King John to accept this charter."

http://theanvilreview.org/movie/robin-hood-the-grandmaster-of-thieves/

The (recent !) tradition of linking Robin Hood with Freemasonry continues..


----------



## Companion Joe (Apr 17, 2017)

I remember watching the whole Bones story arc involving Gormogon when it was new. I enjoyed it but at the same time regularly called Bs and lamented wondering how many nuts would take the info and have a field day.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Apr 17, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Did you see this Rip ?
> 
> http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com.au/2017/04/robin-hood-and-masons.html


Who ever wrote that had to be a Freemason!  But one question...if that was a British show...y no accents?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 3, 2017)

coachn said:


> I LOVE when the IGNORANT attempt to cash in on FREEMASONIC lore and symbols. No better comedy/tragedy could be put forth.


But VERY entertaining! I love reading books where the good or bad guy is a Mason.


----------

